

Brower Benchmark Battle, IE9 vs Chrome10 vs Firefox4 - ck2
http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_4-20047314-12.html

======
ck2
Summary for the lazy

    
    
                   Chrome 10   Internet Explorer 9 	Firefox 4
       SunSpider(ms)  336.20 	  250.60 	 292.37
       Kraken (ms) 	8,806.30       15,606.77 	7265.13
       V8 v6  	5,173.67 	2,235.33 	3540.33 (higher is better)
       JSGamebench 	  322.00 	1,156.00       1,482.00 (higher is better)
       Boot time (s)   26.22 	   21.86 	  17.80
       Memory (kb) 	 390,532 	 205,616 	148,020
    

Boot time is for the entire computer to be restarted and browser loaded, I
guess they do that to get around any pre-loading sneakiness.

Chrome got smoked on the Gamebench because they didn't use Chrome 11 with the
OpenGL acceleration.

Of course in the realworld you are using plugins with any of these.

I would have liked to see Opera 11.5 also tested.

~~~
avree
By plugins, do you mean Extensions? If that's the case, I could probably get
by on Chrome without any. Plugins, however, I obviously need.

